# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  İşte yeni 100 dolar

## bozok

*İşte yeni 100 dolar*




22.04.2010 / gazeteport.com

İleri teknoloji ürünü banknotlar, sahte para kalpazanlarının işini oldukça zorlaştıracak. Yeni banknotlar, 2011 şubat'ında tedavüle girecek.

"Yeni Benjaminler" olarak adlandırılan gelecek nesil 100 Dolar, başkent Washington'daki Merkez Bankası'nda yer alan Hazine'nin Nakit Odası Departmanı'ndaki bir törenle görücüye çıkarıldı. ABD Hazine Bakanı Timothy Geithner ve Merkez Bankası Başkanı Ben Bernanke tarafından kamuoyuna tanıtılan banknotlar, dünyada ABD dışında en fazla sahtesi üretilen paralar olan şimdiki 100 dolarların yerine geçecek. Sahte 100 dolarların "aşırı" derecede gerçekçi olanları Kuzey Kore'de üretiliyor. Amerikan istihbarat birimleri bu banknotlara "supernote" adını veriyor. 


*3 BOYUTLU şERİT üZERİNDE üANLAR BULUNUYOR
*Yeni 100 dolarlık banknotlar üzerinde, sahte para kalpazanlarını yanıltacak pek çok ileri teknoloji ürünü unsur bulunuyor. En dikkat çeken özellik; 3 boyutlu şerit. Bu şerit üzerinde, para hareket ettirildikçe görülecek çok sayıda küçük çan dikkat çekiyor. Para sağa sola hareket ettirildiğinde bu görüntüler aşağı yukarı hareket ediyor.

ABD eski başkanı Benjamin Franklin'in portresi yeni 100 dolarlık banknotta da var. Ancak bu kez kendisine üzgürlük üanı'nın özel mürekkepli görüntüsü de eşlik ediyor. Paranın hareketine göre üzgürlük üanı görünüp kayboluyor. Ayrıca 100 rakamının yazısının rengi değişken durumda. Paranın içinde her zamanki gizli portre de yer alıyor.

100 dolarlık banknot, en son 1996 yılında yeniden dizayn edilmişti. Yeni banknotlar önümüzdeki yıl tedavüle girdiğinde, dünya piyasalarında hali hazırda 6,5 milyar dolarlık eski 100 dolarlar bulunacak.


...

----------

